# Classic ****



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Some times you have to pick up the classics. Oct 07 box date. Say good night ladies!!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*you are seriously out of control bigfoot. do you guys need another cao rep?*


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

wow! you are blessed!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Dude, WTF? Is your wallet ok after this binge you are on?

:dribble:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot,you have isssues,great smokes


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Are you related to Fidel?????


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

you wouldn't dare


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

My god. Just stop it already. You cant possibly have room for all these.


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Holy crap! What do you have - a 'house-a-door'?

And talk about connections! Must be good to be the king!

:english:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

jitzy said:


> you wouldn't dare


I wouldn't? Really? obviously you don't know me!! hahahahahahahaha!

My humi is busting at the seams.....

Bigfoot


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

BIG FOOT= Cigar GOD


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I wouldn't? Really? obviously you don't know me!! hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> My humi is busting at the seams.....
> 
> Bigfoot


you really have lost your mind but in a good way


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

NICE! I will have to move to McKinney to be your Cigardner!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

You know what, its time to take out target #1....assembly has begun, pics later!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Go get em!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

seriously dude your killing me

those are some of the prettiest smokes i have ever seen
well done


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> NICE! I will have to move to McKinney to be your Cigardner!


Cigardner! Now that's funny stuff!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

First time I had those they laid me out.
Second time they were Macanudo mild.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats my Buddy there. I tried to warn you guys but noooooooo!
You know what your doin'..........sure you do. Now you've let the monster out......you've opened the box.......you've broken the seal and life as we knew it will never be the same. I've seen this before, Bigfoot gone MAD! The streets will run red and the body parts will pile high. Oh sure, we can rebuild. We can try to regain the happy times we once had but,

it might take awhile.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> First time I had those They laid me out.
> Second time they were Macanudo mild.


Nick, your right, I had the same experience as well. I'm hoping with a little time they will be as good as they use to be, we shall see!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Impressive, Brian. Another Bigfoot stampede!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

to say you have snapped would be an under statement


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

You must have some great connections!!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Bigfoot is the Cigaranator.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

What only a 25ct box, why not a Cab of 50???


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Good grief Bigfoot, you're killing me!!!!:dribble::dribble:
I'm drooling worse than pops and I'm not even half his age!! :biggrin:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

wow Thats insane you have more cubans then cuba


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> Nick, your right, I had the same experience as well. I'm hoping with a little time they will be as good as they use to be, we shall see!


You & I need to negotiate a trade:Smokes?Money?My first & third born child?Just name it,its yours!!!!!:dribble:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken, I think I can see the plume on those cigars. Oh please, let me be mistaken, the envy is already too much...


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Between you and Mario, I don't know which of you has more money or sense. :lol:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

heh heh heh...very nice


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very classic. Those look nice.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Yawn, isn't this sort of getting a little old..I get it...you have nice cigars...

Not really to rain on the parade, but I'm really over this...sorry it's how I feel


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Yawn, isn't this sort of getting a little old..I get it...you have nice cigars...
> 
> Not really to rain on the parade, but I'm really over this...sorry it's how I feel


Man - are you asking for it or what ?!?

:huh_oh:


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

cybervee said:


> Man - are you asking for it or what ?!?
> 
> :huh_oh:


no we were sort of talking about this on Satuday and I'm just stating how I feel. I'm not asking for anything, just sharing a different view.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Yawn, isn't this sort of getting a little old..I get it...you have nice cigars...
> 
> Not really to rain on the parade, but I'm really over this...sorry it's how I feel


Agreed 100%. It's a virtual "slap it on the counter and pull out the ruler" contest. Validation isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Yawn, isn't this sort of getting a little old..I get it...you have nice cigars...
> 
> Not really to rain on the parade, but I'm really over this...sorry it's how I feel


If this is offending anyone then I will stop posting pics, this was done out of fun and good spirits, in no way did I mean to offend anyone on this board.

Brian


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

wow I'm suprized you guys would make those posts in the forum and not PM him and say that, its kind of insulting and in poor taste and not something I would ever have expected from either of you guys. The theme behind his pickups was that the cigars weren't even for him, he was planning on sending them to other people


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

This discussion is not going to yield anything but hurt feelings. Baboruger expressed an opinion, Big Foot clarified his intent. Let's not pile on either. Let's just move along.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

dfadfdsfadlfjasdlkf


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

jitzy said:


> wow I'm suprized you guys would make those posts in the forum and not PM him and say that, its kind of insulting and in poor taste and not something I would ever have expected from either of you guys. The theme behind his pickups was that the cigars weren't even for him, he was planning on sending them to other people


he's planning on sending those to others? oh my goodness, that will be a very, very lovely bomb. Also, I like seeing the pictures. I believe everyone should have at least one good drool a day.


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> If this is offending anyone then I will stop posting pics, this was done out of fun and good spirits, in no way did I mean to offend anyone on this board.
> 
> Brian


When you get them PM me with pics. I love em.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Fellas, obviously Brian is sending along pics of his smokes and MANY of those smokes are heading out to "parts unknown" - generosity and good fun are the key words here. 

If there are issues with any personal viewpoints (feelings), I suggest that they be taken offline and not posted publicly.

Personally, I feel that the more pics the better. It's obvious that Brian is in the business of cigars and naturally has greater access to various items and BIG willingness to share his passion and profession. If he were a NASCAR driver, I don't think I would tell him to stop posting pics of his new cars and setups simply because his cars and profession were not something that I would be able to participate in personally for various reasons.

I can only speak from my viewpoint, but I LOVE to live vicariously through the posting of ANYONES cigar pics. I say, (and this is my opinion) keep showing us the pics Bigfoot - the more the better!

CD


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

jitzy said:


> wow I'm suprized you guys would make those posts in the forum and not PM him and say that,


^^agreed.

Keep posting the pics. If someone doesn't want to see them they can choose not to click on threads started by you. There is no way you did this to be offensive and I bet everybody knows that.

But I will admit myself that I am slightly jealous of all the great smokes you have! It is cool to get to see something I will probably never get to see elsewhere.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> If this is offending anyone then I will stop posting pics, this was done out of fun and good spirits, in no way did I mean to offend anyone on this board.
> 
> Brian


There is no way anyone should have a problem with this post or you. Everyone should be able to show off a little. Brian I know that you are "paying back" those that bombed Texas. I don't recall people having problems when a few other went and payed back each other...with liquor and cigars... or when Gerry showed pics of his walk in humidor.....I am fine with it..

POST ON BRO


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry for rocking the boat, I'll watch what I say from now on. I was not trying to offend and have PM's Brian and explained why I shared my thoughts. Sorry for upseting peopler


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

$$$ Beautiful cigars $$$


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I understand both points of view. 

I like seeing the cigars because it is a nice way to kill time and also I get to see some smokes that I don't know about or have never had and I can ask questions about what they are like.

IMHO I say keep the pr0n coming Brian!


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

boxer757 said:


> I understand both points of view.
> 
> I like seeing the cigars because it is a nice way to kill time and also I get to see some smokes that I don't know about or have never had and I can ask questions about what they are like.
> 
> IMHO I say keep the pr0n coming Brian!


Good point.

This shouldn't turn into a disagreement, we are all BOTL and SOTL. :sorry: I'll keep my mouth shut about it now.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

brent I apologize if my post came across snippy but I feel most of our familys don't apritiate our purchases so who better to show off to than other b/sotl


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

I LUV THE ****
post on:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Fellas, obviously Brian is sending along pics of his smokes and MANY of those smokes are heading out to "parts unknown" - generosity and good fun are the key words here.
> 
> If there are issues with any personal viewpoints (feelings), I suggest that they be taken offline and not posted publicly.
> 
> ...


Agree 100%.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

I think you've got a monkey on your back, Bigfoot!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

jitzy said:


> brent I apologize if my post came across snippy but I feel most of our familys don't apritiate our purchases so who better to show off to than other b/sotl


Hahaha. I agree. I show my girlfriend a new box of cigars I got and her response is always "Yeah, that's nice. So when are we going shopping ?"


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> If this is offending anyone then I will stop posting pics,


Don't do it. If you stop posting pics, I'm going to sneak into your house and take my own pics!  Although I'm very envious of all the great stuff you acquire :mumbles:, I love seeing people on this board enjoying life. I say post on my friend!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't want to fan the flames here. In fact, I hope there isn't another post on the issue.

I just had to post because I was the one who brought up this subject with Joey and Brent this weekend and I feel guilty that they said something and I wasn't around.

I really just don't understand wanting to show off everything you get, every day.

Again, sorry for stirring the pot.


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

mine were very dry .no oil on the wrappers.didnt age well either. hope yours are better. see you soon.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You know how you go to a herf with your herf-a-dor to share a couple of smokes with the gang? Well, at most every herf that Bigfoot comes to (even if he just drops by for a few minutes) he brings a full box of something that he passes out to everyone. These are just herfs, not CAO events, just a regular old herf. Quite often he brings CAO's (which would make sense), but sometimes something else out of his personal stash. And sometimes that something else is something REALLY nice (not knocking CAO, but you guys know what I mean). Brian is truly one of the most friendly and generous people I've met through CigarLive. So keep posting 'em Bigfoot, cause we know you've got an ever rotating stock (and we like it that way ). (And you guys know what I mean there, too! he he  )


----------



## FN in MT-cl (Feb 25, 2008)

Back in 2000 I went over to RSA to hunt. On the way home I lined one whole side of my hard gun case with the very same little green boxes. I believe I grought home 35 to 40 of them. Stuck them under the foam that was padding the rifles. 

At the time the Dollar was still strong against the South African Rand and they were very affordable. Great smokes!!

The shot of the box brought back some fond memories of getting one over on the Man and some great smokes.

FN in MT


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

FN in MT said:


> Back in 2000 I went over to RSA to hunt. On the way home I lined one whole side of my hard gun case with the very same little green boxes. I believe I grought home 35 to 40 of them. Stuck them under the foam that was padding the rifles.
> 
> At the time the Dollar was still strong against the South African Rand and they were very affordable. Great smokes!!
> 
> ...


That is funny b'cuz u were the man at the time


----------



## ksnake (Jan 3, 2008)

FWIW I enjoy seeing the ****. Its fun see them and imagine what they taste like. Post on!


----------

